
Jay Adelson's Six Step Plan To Make Digg Profitable - dell9000
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/12/jay-adelson-s-six-step-plan-to-make-digg-profitable
======
trickjarrett
Interesting, I was just looking for info on how Digg was doing financially.
I'll be eager to see if it sinks or swims.

I think with the economy heading where it is, Digg is in for a rough time.

